# fios cable card



## peeshjo (Aug 22, 2010)

Can you install the cable card yourself? Fios said they would have to send a tech is this true?


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Fios will NOT allow a self install. It'll take them about an hour assuming you have ALREADY done the preparations yourself.


----------



## peeshjo (Aug 22, 2010)

what does the installer have to do other than plug the card in?


----------



## BigHat (Jan 25, 2004)

peeshjo said:


> what does the installer have to do other than plug the card in?


Yes, there is more to it than just plugging it in. He'll have to login into FIOS via a wireless network equipped laptop and enable the cards and link them to the unit (serial numbers, etc). Switching from S3HD units to PXLs tomorrow. I'll be getting the M cards this time. Unsure it two M cards is cheaper than 4 older cards on a monthly basis but we'll see.


----------



## rage777 (Aug 19, 2006)

He will also double check your signal strength. The first time I got a cable card the guy just installed it and went on his way. The second time I thought it was going to be quick, but he checked the lines and had to change a splitter because the signal was too low. He told me that they have been having problems because the signal strengths were not right so they were now checking for signal strength. To quite a bit longer than the first time.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

Fios doesn't actually link them to the unit (in most locations), just to your account. If you already have an M-card, you can take it out of one device (say an older Series 3) and put it in a new device (Premiere) and it will work without any interference/input from Verizon. I did this on my Premiere.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BigHat said:


> Yes, there is more to it than just plugging it in. He'll have to login into FIOS via a wireless network equipped laptop and enable the cards and link them to the unit (serial numbers, etc). Switching from S3HD units to PXLs tomorrow. I'll be getting the M cards this time. Unsure it two M cards is cheaper than 4 older cards on a monthly basis but we'll see.


FiOS charges $2.99 per cable card. Whether single stream or multi stream. Just make sure you write down the serial numbers of the cards you are turning in and make sure you get a receipt from the tech showing he collected them. This is just in case FiOS has a billing problem.

I had 8 single stream cards and went to 5 multistream cards on FiOS. My charges dropped from $23.92 a month to $14.95 a month for the cable cards.


----------



## jenz (Sep 19, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> FiOS charges $2.99 per cable card. Whether single stream or multi stream. Just make sure you write down the serial numbers of the cards you are turning in and make sure you get a receipt from the tech showing he collected them. This is just in case FiOS has a billing problem.


I second this advice BIG TIME. I upgraded the Tivo's back in Apr so had to return 2 cc's back to Verizon. Keep in mind, I noted the tech's name, number & company ID along with his manager's information and the manager's cell phone in case billing needed to verify the cards were returned.

It is now Sep, and I'm still being billed for 4 cc's and have spent ~10 hours on the phone with Verizon over 15 calls and still no concrete resolution - they still cannot get the 2 cards off my account.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

jenz said:


> I second this advice BIG TIME. I upgraded the Tivo's back in Apr so had to return 2 cc's back to Verizon. Keep in mind, I noted the tech's name, number & company ID along with his manager's information and the manager's cell phone in case billing needed to verify the cards were returned.
> 
> It is now Sep, and I'm still being billed for 4 cc's and have spent ~10 hours on the phone with Verizon over 15 calls and still no concrete resolution - they still cannot get the 2 cards off my account.


I have the same issue. I returned 2 cards via UPS and repeated calls can't get this fixed. I got them to credit me for 2 months, but it's still out there.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WoW! i wrote down the info from the eight cards just in case. But they disappeared off my account while the tech was there entering the info. And the new cards showed up as well right after the tech entered the new info.


----------



## gt7610c (Oct 5, 2002)

Has anyone called to get a FiOS cablecard recently? I just called to get 2 and they quoted me 3.99 for each card (I currently have 2 S-cards @2.99). Did the price just go up recently? I can't find anything on their site that shows how much cablecards cost per month and you (I) can't order them online like you can all other cable boxes.

They also quoted the usual $79.99 truck roll charge that most people say won't actually be billed and interestingly a $49.99 outlet charge (x2) for a total of $180. I am under the impression those charges won't actually be billed provided no other services are rendered or equipment returned, but does Verizon actually think those fees are reasonable?

Verizon billing is a mess and I avoid talking to them as much as possible but I am going to need a new cablecard soon. Just curious if anyone is billed at the $*3.99*/mo rate for CCs.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

For my M card install they charged me NOTHING...AND the took my old box with them.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

gt7610c said:


> Verizon billing is a mess and I avoid talking to them as much as possible but I am going to need a new cablecard soon. Just curious if anyone is billed at the $*3.99*/mo rate for CCs.


I think they raised the rate for new installations from 2.99 to 3.99 around a year ago.

I moved from Charter to Fios in May, and I'm definitely paying 3.99 per CC for each of my two Premieres.

And, calling Verizon billing a mess is just being too kind...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gt7610c said:


> Has anyone called to get a FiOS cablecard recently? I just called to get 2 and they quoted me 3.99 for each card (I currently have 2 S-cards @2.99). Did the price just go up recently? I can't find anything on their site that shows how much cablecards cost per month and you (I) can't order them online like you can all other cable boxes.
> 
> They also quoted the usual $79.99 truck roll charge that most people say won't actually be billed and interestingly a $49.99 outlet charge (x2) for a total of $180. I am under the impression those charges won't actually be billed provided no other services are rendered or equipment returned, but does Verizon actually think those fees are reasonable?
> 
> Verizon billing is a mess and I avoid talking to them as much as possible but I am going to need a new cablecard soon. Just curious if anyone is billed at the $*3.99*/mo rate for CCs.


I was paying $3.99 when I had eight single stream cards last year. I have five multistream cards now and it is still $3.99 per card.

There is not supposed to be a charge for cable card installs even though the CSR will say there is. As long as that is the only thing they are dealing with they are not supposed to charge you.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

I have been billed $3.99 since I signed up for Fios about a year ago. I believe this has been the price for some time. Perhaps you were grandfathered into that $2.99 price.


----------



## Anthony GT (Mar 30, 2002)

I'm considering upgrading my TiVo HD to a Premiere. The HD already has an MCard in it. Am I right in thinking that I should be able to move that card into the Premiere without needing anything Verizon?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Anthony GT said:


> I'm considering upgrading my TiVo HD to a Premiere. The HD already has an MCard in it. Am I right in thinking that I should be able to move that card into the Premiere without needing anything Verizon?


No Problem. Works like a charm with FIOS.


----------



## gt7610c (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the input. It wouldn't surprise me my 2.99 rate is grandfathered in since I also have other boxes grandfathered in. aaronwt, you realize earlier in this thread you mentioned a 2.99 rate, right  

I'll give them a call and ignore the fact that they seem to insist there will be an installation and truck roll charge. aaronwt, when you replaced your S-cards with Ms, did you do it at the same time, or get the M-cards and return them later?


----------



## SchweddyBalz (Sep 28, 2010)

ciscokid said:


> For my M card install they charged me NOTHING...AND the took my old box with them.


I live in the Tampa area and am looking to switch to FIOS from DirecTV. I would be getting the Tivo Premiere XL, but when I emailed customer service asking about getting a card, she said only S-cards were available. How did you get yours in Tampa?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

SchweddyBalz said:


> when I emailed [Fios] customer service asking about getting a card, she said only S-cards were available.


The issue there is, they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

I have Fios in Tampa. The only cards they have are M cards. Just forget about what the CSR tells you. Just arrange for the appointment. I GUARANTEE tat they will show up with an M card.


----------



## bernaise (Feb 27, 2004)

I have FIOS in Southern California and just setup my new Premieres from Electronics Expo. I have my cablecard appointment tomorrow. I will post the outcome once the installer leaves. However,on the phone, the guy didn't know the difference between the types of cards.


----------



## billm555 (Dec 23, 2009)

SchweddyBalz said:


> I live in the Tampa area and am looking to switch to FIOS from DirecTV. I would be getting the Tivo Premiere XL, but when I emailed customer service asking about getting a card, she said only S-cards were available. How did you get yours in Tampa?


I was told the we don't carry s cards anymore. There might be a few stragglers but I've only seen m cards for at least a year.

Make sure you do the guided setup and install any updates the tivo wants before your install appt. I only bill for a coax outlet if a new outlet is needed, and then only to cover my time spent on the job. Not sure about a truck roll cost. I would argue that with the billing people thats out of the techs hands.

Bill


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Other than doing the installs myself no real problems here. Of course I would prefer the self install option hence the link to verizons site to vote for it in my sig.


----------



## bernaise (Feb 27, 2004)

As an update to my previous post, I had my Cablecards installed yesterday and everything went off without a hitch. I had followed all of the advice found on Tivocommunity and had my Tivos activated and updated before the installer got there. He had MCards and knew what to do. The only part that was slow was that the person on the phone doing the actual activations must have been new and had the installer read the numbers multiple times for each card. Once they were activated though, everything began working great and I can say that I am really glad I switched to the Tivos away from the lame Verizon DVR.


----------



## AlexFL (Oct 2, 2010)

I live in Tampa and my Fios just got installed 2 days ago. I agree, the CSR doesn't really now what he's talking about. When I ordered my Fios I practically had to beg the guy to write my order with M-Cards, although he insisted Fios was not compatible with any other box other than Verizon's. Perhaps a plot to push their lame DVR or perhaps he really didn't know. Either way, he wrote my order with M-Cards. My installation was pretty much straight-forward (see my other post in this forum called "Moca install on Fios, I write about my install results there) with the only hitch being the fact that the installer forgot to bring the M-Cards the day of the install. So he had to go back and get them from the shop, 'cause there was no way I was waiting anylonger for it. When he returned, he activated them through his laptop so calling someone was not necessary. One of his cards was not cooperating so thankfully enough he brought a 3rd card that we ended up using to replace the one that didn't work.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would ask that you file a comment with your experience to the FCC. You can read and submit filings here.

October 14th is the next meeting about CableCARDs and the more people who relay their experiences with CableCARDs and Tuning Adapters the better.


----------



## shabby46 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi guys. I am getting fios tomorrow in Falls Church VA and as many people as I talk to on the phone, nobody seems to be able to help me with the cablecard issue. I am trying to find out if the service technician will have cards with him when he arrives, or if I need to set up an install ahead of time. Right now I am scheduled to have a regular verison DVR set up, but I also wanted the tivo for obvious reasons.

Do any of you have experience with this, or should I keep calling or just wait for him to show up. I just dont want them to charge me for a second truck roll if he needs to come back later.

Thanks!


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

Though the tech should have them, they don't always. You should call and make sure they add CableCards to your install.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

It is also a good idea to use the FIOS router at least for the initial install. I use my own router and it made it more difficult for the tech to set things up.


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I called Verizon this week for a new FIOS CableCard and learned that some Verizon Stores are starting to carrying the cards.

I then called my local store and the Store Rep confirmed that they already had CableCards in stock, however, their system would not allow them to release any cards until June 17th. I also confirmed that the monthly price is still going to be $3.99 per card.

EDIT> June 17th Update:

Today, I was able to obtain a new CableCard from my local Verizon "FIOS" Store. (As noted above, not all Verizon Wireless stores carry these cards, so you might want to call your local store to see if they carry the cards before showing up).

So, how did things go....

Since I was the first card processed by the store, there was a delay while the FIOS Reps read through their new instructions on how to add the CableCard to my account. When they were done, I was handed a new M-card along with a Receipt that included my unique Activation Code, along with 2 methods for activating the card:

Via Phone: 1-888-897-7499
Via Web: http://www.verizon.com/fiostv/selfinstall

When I got home and popped the card into my TIVO, I fired up the web and connected to the new online activation site. The site asked for my activation code, zip code, and state. Unfortunately, my activation failed. The error message included a phone number and instructed me to call that for the Tech Support Helpline. Before calling the Support Helpline, I decided to test out the Phone Activation process. Phone Activation was also very straightforward and asked for my activation code and zipcode. As expected, activation failed again! However, this time I was automatically connected to the Tech Support Helpline and spoke with a tech who was very nice but had no experience with the card activation process. After being transferred 3 times, and spending 1.5 hours total on the phone, I finally ended up with the Fiber Solutions Center and a rep who finally got the card working!

So, if your Activation Process fails, here is what I suggest:

Make sure the new card is already inserted into the TIVO and open the TIVO Menu to: "Settings" > "Remote, CableCARD, & Devices" > "CableCard Decoder" > "CableCard options" > "CableCard Menu" > "CableCard(tm) Pairing"

Call the Verizon FIBER Solutions Center at: 877-600-2051 (be prepared for a long hold time)

Tell them your new CableCard could not be activated via the normal process.

The FIBER Solutions Rep will ask for your account info and the Activation Code provided by the store, and they will attempt to activate the card manually. When that fails, they will need the following info from the TIVO's "CableCard(tm) Pairing" screen:

Card S/N:
CableCard ID: 
HostID:
Data:

My tech had a hard time getting my new card working, so I asked about the activation process and explained that I would be posting my experience for other TIVO Users. My Tech told me that since my TIVO still would not display any video after her attempts to activate the card, she had to "REVALIDATE" the card. Immediately after she did that, I was watching FIOS TV...

Good Luck!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

news4me2 said:


> I called Verizon this week for a new FIOS CableCard and learned that some Verizon Stores are starting to carrying the cards.
> 
> I then called my local store and the Store Rep confirmed that they already had CableCards in stock, however, their system would not allow them to release any cards until June 17th. I also confirmed that the monthly price is still going to be $3.99 per card.


At least the price didn't go up. Although it would be nice if it was only $2 per card. or at least back to the $3 per card it was when I had eight single stream cards.
It is certainly more expensive than when I had six cable cards with Comcast. They charged me zero.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> At least the price didn't go up. Although it would be nice if it was only $2 per card. or at least back to the $3 per card it was when I had eight single stream cards.
> It is certainly more expensive than when I had six cable cards with Comcast. They charged me zero.


Yeah it would be nice if they dropped in price or you could buy them even.


----------



## aimshaman (Oct 20, 2001)

snip[/QUOTE said:


> how incredibly sad, im having the same problem you did, word for word, and i sent them your post and they still cant figure it out, they revalidated and now at least on their side it shows as active, but still doesnt work.


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

aimshaman said:


> how incredibly sad, im having the same problem you did, word for word, and i sent them your post and they still cant figure it out, they revalidated and now at least on their side it shows as active, but still doesnt work.


aimshaman... Sorry to hear that... Did they get you working yet?


----------



## arrestedcloud (Sep 11, 2011)

aimshaman said:


> how incredibly sad, im having the same problem you did, word for word, and i sent them your post and they still cant figure it out, they revalidated and now at least on their side it shows as active, but still doesnt work.


I had the very same issue the card looked activated on their side but no actual activation.

What they did was cancelled the earlier activation actually their entire order and did it all over again. he did double check the numbers previously posted. But apparently they already have those numbers, they can look it up using the serial# of the card.

If it helps, this issue got resolved yesterday 9/23 , i spoke with a guy named Kevin and he works PST. he seemed very willing to go the extra mile. he told me yesterday that he comes in @ 11:30 PST and would call me as soon as he got in and he did call me today 9/24 to check on the card. I mentioned time zones because i live in DC.


----------



## tvhank (Oct 25, 2010)

I just activated my Premiere yesterday with FIOS cablecard. I did it via the Verizon website http://www.verizon.com/fiostv/selfinstall. You have to enter the pairing info now (host and data ID) even though I didn't have to do it before with my THD boxes.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER (Dec 9, 2001)

Has anyone in NoVa had any issues with FiOS on the Premiere Elite TiVo?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> Has anyone in NoVa had any issues with FiOS on the Premiere Elite TiVo?


Mine has been fine so far. It came up right away with all my HD channels and premium HD channels I receive. I didn't check the SD channels except for the weather channel and BBCA.


----------



## renepaul (Nov 10, 2003)

Upgraded from Premiere to Elite. Swapped the m-card. The Elite using the card only picked up local and normal channels below 100 but no HD channels. Called up and some guy obviously reading from a manual told me to read off the cable-card info and after doing his thing I lost all my channels. He then told me he was connecting me to sales and I was to go to Upper Marlboro to pick up a new card which was going to charge me about 3 dollars. A little frustrated but I agreed. I decided to call back and give it one more try and got lucky. Got a guy(I forgot his name), who was more knowledgeable. Even after their software went down he went back into his archives and got an old piece of software and was able to as he put it, *"de-activate then re-activate"* my card over the phone. All he needed was three sets of number from the cablecard status window and a few minutes.


----------



## renepaul (Nov 10, 2003)

arrestedcloud said:


> I had the very same issue the card looked activated on their side but no actual activation.
> 
> What they did was cancelled the earlier activation actually their entire order and did it all over again. he did double check the numbers previously posted. But apparently they already have those numbers, they can look it up using the serial# of the card.
> 
> If it helps, this issue got resolved yesterday 9/23 , i spoke with a guy named Kevin and he works PST. he seemed very willing to go the extra mile. he told me yesterday that he comes in @ 11:30 PST and would call me as soon as he got in and he did call me today 9/24 to check on the card. I mentioned time zones because i live in DC.


You probably got the same guy I did. He wanted to stay on the phone and help me as long as it would take. He said he knows the re-pairing can be done over the phone and not to worry. He also updated their help desk with the fact that there is an old piece of software that works even after all else fails. God bless this guy. So refreshing when everyday I get customer service & tech reps who are rude or just plain dumb.


----------



## pacor (Dec 26, 2001)

If you get your own cable card, do you still have to pay the $3.99 monthly charge? Wouldn't be easier/cheaper to buy a cable card?


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

They won't activate/pair a random cablecard that they haven't leased to you at $4.99 per month. You can't provide your own cablecard.


----------

